# Can Longneck turtles live in an outdoor enclosure?



## squeak (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 2 longneck turtles that are approximately 5 years old. They have outgrown their tank enclosure so I wanted to give them an outdoor enclosure. Does anyone have any advice on this? How to build it and what would the enclosure need? I live in NSW where temps can drop just under 0 degrees celcius in winter. Has anyone else done this before?


----------



## Sinners121 (Dec 20, 2011)

if it gets cold i assume you could always just give a basking lamp and heat the water? not a turtle expert but thats what i would do.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 20, 2011)

they can live outside providing you have a escape proof enclosure [ turtles can climb rather well] there is shelter from the hot sun and cold rain in winter [ mine burrow into compost heaps in winter ]
heres my turtle enclosures .

heres one of my turtles coming out of its hidy hole - thinking its feed time .


----------

